# Nyomatékosítás birtokos ismétléssel



## franknagy

A "királyok királya" óperzsa eredetű.
A "halálnak halálával halsz" előfordul-e más nyelvekben, mint a magyar?


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, a figura etimologica nem csak a magyarban fordul elő, egy olyan retorikai eszköz, amelyet más nyelvekben is alkalmaznak (/alkalmaztak).
Pl. az Énekek éneke, a homéroszi eposzokban, de az angolban is: pl. might and magic a wiki szerint.

Viszont az kétségtelen, hogy a magyarban nagyon elterjedt. A Nyelvművelő Kézikönyv (A-K 643.old.) szerint:
"A népköltészet és a szépirodalom egyaránt kedveli... A tőismétlés egyébként nyelvünknek ősi, finnugor sajátsága."


----------

